# Hydrochloric Thiazide



## 2lt2wt (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right forum since it's not an anabolic...but, what mg would you guys take and how often before a show?


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thiazide is a short-acting diuretic frequently used to drop water the last 16-24 hours going into a competition. The more commonly used version, at least that I've heard of, is dyazide. Both are diuretics, but dyazide is a potassium-sparing diuretic.

 Thiazide is frequently prescribed to drop water & sodium, e.g. for kidney issues, hypertension, etc. Here's a profile: Hydrochlorothiazide - Side Effects, Dosage, Interactions - Drugs - EverydayHealth.com

A typical protocol for competition, assuming the competition starts on Saturday morning, is as follows (I'm going to refer to dyazide for now). Also we're talking about a 25mg pill.

Fri, 6 pm: 1/2 dyazide
Fri, 12 midnight: 1/2 dyazide
Sat, 6 am: 1/2 dyazide
Sat, 12 noon: 1/2 dyazide (if needed)
Sat, 6 pm: 1/2 dyazide (if needed)

As you can see, generally every 6 hours. Since we're talking about thiazide, I'd also include potassium w/ the supplements.  Diuretics are the thing that kill bodybuilders on stage because of electrolyte imbalances or dehydration. The potassium will help deal w/ the electrolytes. I would also recommend sipping Pedialyte to help w/ electrolytes - the Pedialyte is an alternative, but follows the same protocol as you would for water on show day - usually sipping. Another trick is to keep a salt shaker or some of those single-serving salt packets (from a fast food place) with you, or a small bag of potato chips - and if you start feeling dizzy or cramping, put some salt on your tongue or eat a chip (not a pile - the point is to get the salt in your mouth) - this will stimulate the salivary glands and help the body naturally adjust its electrolyte balance. 

Another point is the importance of watching how you look as the time progresses - you don't want to drop so much water that all you do is look flat. So pay attention to that going into the Saturday show - I'd probably say do the 6 am 1/2 pill, but take the 12 noon and 6 pm as you deem necessary as the day progresses and going into the night show. Don't use them as desperation - if you are still carrying fat, a diuretic isn't going to fix what should've been fixed by 2 weeks out. I'd always recommend erring on the conservative side in both diuretics and the carb loading. Desperation manipulation is always guaranteed to fail!

That's my knowledge of that protocol.


----------



## s2h (Jan 30, 2013)

Diuretics can be tricky if your not familiar with there use...dosing really depends on condition of the person and how much water there holding...with a proper sodium...water...and carb manipulation and being in good shape very small or even no diuretic kaybe needed...

If your new to.them use a potassium sparring one like aldactone or dyazide for your first few times...in shape you shouldnt need more then a few tabs of each placed around the 2 days up to the show...but without knowing alot of factors it would be difficult to give a dosing schedule that would be correct...


----------

